# Compressor for Maytag Skybox



## mmulet

Help! I love my Maytag Skybox, but as many others have experienced, the compressor has died and I can't find a replacement. Does anyone know what type/model number was used in the Skybox? Any replacements available? Any and all help is appreciated (Maytag is no longer servicing these units, and my local repair people will fix it if I can find a compressor, but they say they don't know what type of compressor it is either).


Thanks.


Miguel Mulet


----------



## Cameron

Sorry to hear of that. I have a skybox. I wonder if you could just use a similar compressor? I am not a refridgeration specialist. I hope mine doesn't die too soon.


Maybe your compressor just needs freon?


Well good luck anyway.


----------



## mmulet

No, had a repair person out to look at it; compressor is shot.


I'm looking for a similar compressor, but no one seems to know what the specs are for this compressor (the repair person would be willing to install it, but I guess doesn't want to take the time to look for one).


I'm currently taking the fridge apart to get to the compressor and see if I can pull any information off of it.


Thanks.


Miguel Mulet


----------



## Cameron

When you do, post it here. I have some information on compressor specs. Who knows, it might not be that hard to find a replacement one.


I wonder why the compressors fail in these suckers?


----------



## mbott1701

Sorry to hear yours broke down.


What types of symptoms was it experiencing prior to failing?


Mine has stated to get a lot louder when the compressor is running and I fear it may fail as well.


----------



## Cameron

Yeah mine isn't too quiet these days either.


----------



## mmulet

Well, with mine, there hasn't been any noise, it basically just stopped cooling. The dispensing mechanism still works great (figures, I can get parts to fix that!). I'm in the process of taking the unit apart to to get to the compressor information. I heard a rumor the compressor is from Haier; still can't confirm or refute. I will post it as soon as I get it.


----------



## Cameron

Good luck. Let us know how it goes. I figure a lot of us might be in your same situation sooner than later.


----------



## Zask




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mmulet* /forum/post/13788911
> 
> 
> Help! I love my Maytag Skybox, but as many others have experienced, the compressor has died and I can't find a replacement. Does anyone know what type/model number was used in the Skybox? Any replacements available? Any and all help is appreciated (Maytag is no longer servicing these units, and my local repair people will fix it if I can find a compressor, but they say they don't know what type of compressor it is either).
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Miguel Mulet



Did you find a compressor yet? If not, im sure I can get you one. I own a refrigeration service company


----------



## elmalloc

Zask to the rescue!


----------



## Cameron

Cool Zask! I hope you can help him. You may have a good market in the next couple years for the various failing skybox machines.


----------



## mmulet

Well, I know this is an old thread, but there is finally a happy ending/solution.


It turns out the COMPRESSOR was fine.


What needed replacing was a relay on the back of the compressor. If you search YouTube, you can find several videos on how to do this.


The replacement part is an ERP410 Hardstart. Google this and you can find several vendors.


After installing, the Skybox is now "Right as Rain", and working beautifully again!


Repair was about $15. Why Maytag doesn't know/support this is beyond me.


mmulet


----------



## peacemom333


I too had the same problem.. I replaced the relay and today I paid to add freon to the compressor.  It started cooling but it heated up way too much and tripped the outlet.  Can this still be  a compressor issue or is there a fan in the unit?  Any suggestions are welcome!


----------



## Areser

I had the same problem a year ago with my compressor not working. At that time I installed the ERP 410. That took care I of it. Now a year later my compressor stopped working again. I replaced the ERP 410 with another. This time the compressor kicked on and then almost immediately back off. The compressor now will not start. Any help out there on what I can try next?


----------



## Robin J


Well, I've finally joined the club. My MAYTAG Skybox is no longer working. I replaced the start relay and I belive I'm getting the same symptoms as previous owners have been reporting on this site. The compressor starts and the suddendly stops. Has anyone had an success with a repair?


----------



## crmillsjr


I have one that I would like to get rid of.  It stays cold, just doesn't vend anymore.  Using it more as a refrigerator at this point.  If you are anywhere near Allen, TX you can have it.  Just come pick it up.


----------



## ChrisHartwell


Is your Skybox still available?


----------



## crmillsjr


Yes it is.


----------



## ChrisHartwell


Sent you a private message with my contact information.


----------



## tina2610

I just found a maytag skybox mini fridge that's like new in a box... Honestly is it worth spending 80 bucks on it to surprise my hubby? Any input would be great I had it plugged in for about an hour and the water I put in it is not cold yet...


----------



## danny180000

do


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crmillsjr*  /t/1025751/compressor-for-maytag-skybox#post_24631208
> 
> 
> I have one that I would like to get rid of.  It stays cold, just doesn't vend anymore.  Using it more as a refrigerator at this point.  If you are anywhere near Allen, TX you can have it.  Just come pick it up.


----------



## danny180000

do you still have advailable?


----------



## jjpershing

*Still have*

Does anyone still have their Stadium Box?


----------



## tuckerpc389

I too had one which had the compressor go bad. After trying all the "fixes" on youtube, I realized the compressor truly had went out. So then I googled my fingers off only to realize it was impossible to get a compressor replacement. They designed these to be thrown away at this point apparently from researching. They didn't have compressor replacement part. I gave mine away to a guy who said he knew someone who could fix it. Good luck is what I told him....


----------



## bubbaba

I still have mine. It sat for a year or two and just started it again, filled it and still working


----------



## pitbull_103

crmillsjr said:


> I have one that I would like to get rid of. It stays cold, just doesn't vend anymore. Using it more as a refrigerator at this point. If you are anywhere near Allen, TX you can have it. Just come pick it up.


 
Is your skybox still available? I live in the Dallas area and can pick up ASAP


----------



## Robin J

*Still Hoping !!!*



Robin J said:


> Well, I've finally joined the club. My MAYTAG Skybox is no longer working. I replaced the start relay and I belive I'm getting the same symptoms as previous owners have been reporting on this site. The compressor starts and the suddendly stops. Has anyone had an success with a repair?


 This site has been quiet for some time. Have WE given up on trying to repair our beloved Skyboxes??? I hope not, _I'm still hoping for a fix!!! Anyone have any news??? _


----------



## jsrdlr

Robin J said:


> This site has been quiet for some time. Have WE given up on trying to repair our beloved Skyboxes??? I hope not, _I'm still hoping for a fix!!! Anyone have any news??? _


I haven't lol! Just ordered a erp410 hardstart today for mine. Hoping that fixes it. I'll look into a replacement compressor too. But hopefully the $10 part fixes it.


----------



## Robin J

Brother I hope the part you ordered fixes your baby. My compressor is shot. If you find a compressor shop or someone who fixes yours , please let me know. Good luck


----------

